

Is using encryption suspicious? Half of Americans say yes - Futurebot
http://www.washingtonpost.com/blogs/the-switch/wp/2015/03/17/is-using-encryption-suspicious-half-of-americans-say-yes-according-to-pew/

======
afarrell
"Why Johnny Can't Encrypt: A Usability Evaluation of PGP 5.0" came out in
1999.

[https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/sec99/full_papers/whitt...](https://www.usenix.org/legacy/events/sec99/full_papers/whitten/whitten.ps)

